# What book are you reading EMT b student



## Mario1105 (Dec 25, 2009)

we have emergency medical technician "making the diffrence" textbook and workbook 

anyone have the same one?


----------



## nemedic (Dec 26, 2009)

I used the brady book.


----------



## trevor1189 (Dec 26, 2009)

I used AAOS 9th edition Emergency Care of the Sick and Injured or something like that. I don't remeber if that's the exact title, but I know it was the 9th edition by aaos.


----------



## kd7emt (Dec 27, 2009)

Rockin the Brady book, 11th edition.


----------



## Tyler Bruns (Dec 27, 2009)

trevor1189 said:


> I used AAOS 9th edition Emergency Care of the Sick and Injured or something like that. I don't remeber if that's the exact title, but I know it was the 9th edition by aaos.



Same.


----------



## Achromatic (Dec 27, 2009)

Mistovich and Karren, Prehospital Emergency Care, 8th Edition is what we used. Comprehensive, over 1300 pages.


----------



## AngelEyes (Dec 29, 2009)

Our class uses the Brady book as well.


----------



## leftysoftball (Jan 6, 2010)

Achromatic said:


> Mistovich and Karren, Prehospital Emergency Care, 8th Edition is what we used. Comprehensive, over 1300 pages.


9th edition here.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jan 7, 2010)

kd7emt said:


> Rockin the Brady book, 11th edition.



We used 10th ed back in '07.  Did they change those pictures yet??  Pretty sure most of em were shot in the 80's/early 90's.  The guy talking on his radio was a dead giveaway. haha


----------



## Fulch (Jan 7, 2010)

We are using the prehospital care 8th edition too. I'm also using the vango audio notes for the book too, it's well worth the $20 for the reviews and quizes .


----------



## b2dragun (Jan 7, 2010)

trevor1189 said:


> I used AAOS 9th edition Emergency Care of the Sick and Injured or something like that.



The orange book and workbook, this is the one we used at NCTI Vegas.


----------

